# Are Hibiscus Trees Poisonous?



## icrewtoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've recently moved my hibiscus trees indoors for the winter and was wondering if anyone knows if they are poisonous to rabbits? Does anyone have any knowledge on this topic?

Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I was just going to post the same question. I've just done the same with my hybiscus. I"m guessing it isn't poisonous as squirrels are ALWAYS eating leaves from ours outside and our buns have I think gotten leaves before and are fine. However, I"m not positive as to whether its ok.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 16, 2011)

Have you done an online search: Hibiscus rabbit toxic?


----------



## icrewtoo (Nov 17, 2011)

I've done a few searches to see if I can find hibiscus on the toxic plant/flower list for rabbits, and this is what I found:

"Hibiscus rosa-sinensis. The branches of these shrubs, which are used as living fences in the Caribbean, can be fed to rabbits, as is now the practice in Haiti. The young shoots contain some 15 percent protein and 16 percent crude fibre. However, a trial on ad lib distribution of hibiscus leaves and a balanced pelleted feed demonstrated very poor nutritional uptake of this fodder. "

So, to me that seems like they aren't poisonous, just not the best nutrition. Does anyone else have another take?

I also called my vet and she wasn't sure.


----------



## Mousemommy (Oct 12, 2014)

This thread was started back in 2011 but if anyone is following it let me add this please.
My buns eat loads of hibiscus.
A friend cuts branches and leaves and flowers when he can get them.
They eat it morning and night, an d I give them all they want.
As to nutrition with all the nutrition in their sherwood forest pellets and hay and regular greens who cares if hibiscus leaves have no nutriton? They are a good source of fresh green things, chlorophil if nothing else.
They've eaten them for a year with no negative effects, so I'd say 'feed away' let them enjoy as my guys do!
MM


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 22, 2020)

Mousemommy said:


> This thread was started back in 2011 but if anyone is following it let me add this please.
> My buns eat loads of hibiscus.
> A friend cuts branches and leaves and flowers when he can get them.
> They eat it morning and night, an d I give them all they want.
> ...


I have a huge 12 foot high hibiscus in my house. It's never been outside...every time my dog eats the leaves he's nauseous and gets diarhea... so I wouldn't have thought about giving it to my bunnies. Must be just bad for dogs


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 22, 2020)

This site says hibiscus is safe:
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/outside-plants-good-indoor-rabbits-eat-68551.html
(under "healthy treats")

[I don't know the veracity of the source.]


----------

